# Scary Fairy Tale theme-- need decorating ideas!!



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

I need some decorating ideas for my Halloween party! It's going to be the week after Halloween so I have a little extra time.
This year's theme is "Scary Tales" or twisted fairy tales. Anyone have any good ideas on how to decorate them? I need stuff that won't be TOO hard to decorate because it's only a few weeks and I am not super skilled at building things...

So far I only have ideas for my kitchen and the hallway in the middle of the house.
Kitchen- Gingerbread house, with body parts and stuff along with the candy decorations, and a cauldron on the stove.
Hallway- Dark forest.

The rooms I still need ideas for decorating are the living room, dining room, bathroom, and my bedroom.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, you can have torn remnants of a red hooded cape that's bloody, with some footprints of a wolf leading to or from it. The same kind of thing can be done with a couple of pig's ears, and maybe some broken bricks and the remains of a sign for the last of the three little pig's houses. For the living room, why not make up a big illuminated book that tells the twisted versions of the fairy tales you are portraying?
For the bedroom, why not have partial remains of goldilocks on the bed, maybe with a note saying that the bears found her "just right" (when they ate her).
Add a cookbook showing a recipe for a little boy and girl (Hansel and Gretel).
Decorating can be fun, but you need to remember that you will need room for the actual party itself.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

For the dining room you could do a Mad Hatter tea party gone wrong. Blood on tea cups, stuff like that
The bathroom, you can simply fill the tub with water and float a witches hat on it like the witch melted.

Other stuff you can do is a severed foot in a glass slipper.
Skeleton dressed as snow white, put a bitten apple in one hand. Added effect, put a couple drops of green food coloring on the bitten part to make it look poisoned. 

I know you didn't really want to make anything. You could cannibalize some baby doll parts, use the torso, head and one arm, then attach wooden legs to it, make it look like they were stitched together. Place a long wooden dowel on the nose and make a twisted version of "real boy" Pinocchio that Gepeto put together ala. Frankenstein style.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!
The party is tomorrow, I will post photos of the decorations and I'll definitely use some of these ideas!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

HauntedHorror said:


> Thanks guys!
> The party is tomorrow, I will post photos of the decorations and I'll definitely use some of these ideas!


It's tomorrow plus a week.


----------

